# Installing FreeBSD 9.0 CPU0: local APIC error 0x40



## eagle-eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD and I am having some difficulties installing [kind of].

During installation and the device probe results I get:

```
CPU0: local APIC error 0x40
CPU1: local APIC error 0x40
```
*A*ny ideas what this error is?


----------

